# Necrotic toe



## Christine Patterson (Feb 10, 2012)

I am a coder for a family practice.  
But I am way out of my comfort zone.
Could you please advise me on how to code necrotic toe? 
The patient is diabetic.
First code the type of diabetes and then necrosis of toe?
I found aseptic necrosis of bone, but the doctor simply said necrotic toe. 
Thank you for your assistance in advance.


----------



## dramos2007 (Feb 10, 2012)

First you must ask if this is related to Diabetes in order to select the correct diagnoses.


----------



## Christine Patterson (Feb 10, 2012)

*Necrotic Toe*

The patient is diabetic 250.00 dx code. Then where do I go from there?  Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Feb 13, 2012)

I would look at 682.7 since there is not a specific code for necrosis of the toe.  it woul code to cellulitis and abscess of the toe.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 13, 2012)

as far as dx codes first the documentation would need to be specific as the the relation ship of the toe and the diabetes if it is stated as a diabetic necrosis or necrosis with diabetes or necrotic toe due to diabetes then you code is not 250.00 it will be a different 4th digit for the complication and the diabetes will be first listed.  If there is no relationship documented for the diabetes then you do use the 4th digit of 0 and then code the reason for the visit first in this care the necrotic toe.  I am not sure I would go with the 682.7 or just code for necrosis, I would need to see the note to decide.


----------

